# knitted scrubbie pad



## DakotaBrat (Jun 30, 2002)

Don't know where I found the pattern.But I lost it. It was a pattern that was knitted with one strands of cotton and one strand of nylon and about the size of a green scrubbie pad. I knitted one and started using it and I really like it. Does anyone have a pattern for a knitted scrubbie most are for crocheted. TIA


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey DakotaBrat, do you know about www.ravelry.com ?

That is the place to find any and all patterns. I was just looking over there and there are sooo many different patterns for knitted scrubbies, it blows my mind. You have to join the site to see them (it is free), but a lot of the patterns are free to download. They have circular scrubbies and ones shaped like fish, flowers, etc. Good luck in your scrubby search.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Here are 2 patterns for knitted scrubbies.
http://www.geocities.com/iluvdlls/scrubber.htm
http://berlinswhimsy.typepad.com/berlins_whimsy/2008/05/knitted-kitchen-scrubbie-tutorial.html

I have these 2 patterns in my pattern/link stash to work on this fall for Christmas pressents.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I've been knitting scrubbies since last year. My nephew was married in my parents garden and they had some left over netting. I decided to use it along with cotton yarn to knit basic scrubbies from my own use. I LOVE THEM TOO!! Food doesn't stick to them and they hold water and soap well. I have so many that I use fresh ones all the time and toss the used one in the washing machine. They wash & dry nicely! 


My pattern was to cast on 12 stitches and to do a basic knitting stitch. I would stitch the first three rows with just the cotton yarn, then on the fourth row I would knit the first two stitches with cotton yarn before starting to use the netting. The last two stitches of each row were knit without the netting also. Then the last two rows are knit without the netting. So the netting was just in the middle and the edges were just the cotton yarn. You probably get the picture. They end up being a little larger than a brillo pad, but perfect for the job. I can get as many as 12-15 out of a skein of cotton yarn. I can do 3-4 an hour. Friends and family like them too!


----------

